# Rocky Days 2009 im Kleinwalsertal



## subdiver (15. Januar 2009)

Hier ist der Link mit dem Programm der Rocky Days 2009 im Kleinwalsertal.

http://www.kleinwalsertal.com/unterkunft/pauschalen/rocky-mountain-days.html

Das Programm liest sich zu 95 % wie das von 2008, 
nur die Preise wurden erhöht.

Hoffentlich hat man preislich nun nicht ein wenig überzogen, denn in erster Linie
handelt es sich doch um eine (wenn auch tolle) "Werbeveranstaltung" 
des Kleinwalsertal und Bikeaction.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mir das mal merken. Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beWarped (15. Januar 2009)

Was gibt es an den Preisen denn auszusetzen ?


----------



## numinisflo (15. Januar 2009)

Vermutlich wars letztes Jahr günstiger.


----------



## subdiver (15. Januar 2009)

beWarped schrieb:


> Was gibt es an den Preisen denn auszusetzen ?



Kennst Du die Leistungen und die Meinungen einiger Teilnehmer von 2008 ?


----------



## beWarped (15. Januar 2009)

Nö, kenne ich nicht...habe mir nur das Programm vom link angesehen.


----------



## marathonflo (15. Januar 2009)

Servus Allemiteinander!

Wie war es denn letztes Jahr auf den Rocky MTN Days? Wie war die lange Tour? Wenn die Qualität der Touren stimmt, dann bin ich dabei!

See U!


----------



## subdiver (16. Januar 2009)

Insgesamt waren die Rocky Days 2008 eine tolle Veranstaltung bei bestem Wetter und netten Leuten 

Nun kurz zu einigen beschriebenen Leistungen wie sie 2008 waren.
- Grillabend auf der Kanzelwand ist für jeden Touri (AllYouCanEat) und  10,-- möglich.
- Bei den langen Ausfahrten waren keine Teamfahrer anwesend.
- Die langen Ausfahrten hatten einen Asphaltanteil von ca. 60 %.
- Beim "Kleinwalsertal-Empfang" gab es für die Teilnehmer der langen Ausfahrt keinen Käse mehr (war aus).
- Der Grillabend am 2.Tag war ähnlich dem Ersten. Ein bißchen Pasta wäre geeigneter gewesen.
- Am 2.Tag waren die Ausfahrten sehr, sehr kurz und sehr hektisch.
- Der Ausklang auf der Stutzalpe war recht enttäuschend, keine Ansprache und Verpflegung auf eigene Kosten.

Trotzdem war es sehr schön und es hatte uns gefallen 

Aber ob wir dieses Jahr wieder teilnehmen wissen wir noch nicht,
denn das Programm scheint, bei erhöhten Preisen, gleich zu sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2009)

ach bekackt!
Ich wollte dieses Jahr mal teilnehmen....nur kann ich an dem Datum überhaupt nicht!

Schade eigentlich


----------



## Daniel12 (16. Januar 2009)

oh, ich finde das hört sich nett an... habe es 2008 nicht geschafft, wollte aber 2009 mit dahin. ich glaub ich buch das mal. wer auch mit da hin will könnte dann mitfahren, fahre ab Dortmund da runter, ist also fast alles in Deutschland möglich, wenn es kein allzu großer Umweg ist.  ich hab ein Auto, Biketransport ist also kein Problem.
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## RockyGirl (23. Januar 2009)

Wir waren letztes Jahr mit dabei und fanden es super! Ich habe die Genießer-Tour mitgemacht (ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter) und mein Göttergatte war bei der Männer-Technik-Tour dabei. Wir hatten viel Spaß und die Touren waren u. E. gut geführt. Am Sonntag haben wir bis zum Mittag die Relax-Tour mitgemacht, hier war dann zeimlich viel Asphalt dabei. Die Betreuung und das ganze drumherum war gut, das Essen war ganz in Ordnung (wir haben auch noch Käse abbekommen ). Eine nette Idee war auch das Welcome-Package.
Wir sind dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder mit dabei, diesmal reisen wir auch rechtzeitig zum Freitag-Abend-Programm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (4. Februar 2009)

kommt denn jetzt jemand dorthin?


----------



## marathonflo (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe heute für meine Frau und mich gebucht. Das wird sicher lustig!


----------



## subdiver (5. Februar 2009)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> kommt denn jetzt jemand dorthin?



Ich bin wieder dabei (Sa. lange Tour, So. schwere Tour)


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Februar 2009)

ok, sonst vielleicht jemand freeride und/oder Technik-Tour?


----------



## marathonflo (5. Februar 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder dabei (Sa. lange Tour, So. schwere Tour)



Diese Touren wähle ich auch.


----------



## subdiver (6. Februar 2009)

marathonflo schrieb:


> Diese Touren wähle ich auch.



Schön, dann lernen wir uns kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marathonflo (9. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf das Wochenende, im Kreise von Gleichgesinnten. 

Bleibt nur noch zu hoffen, dass es der Wettergott an diesem Wochenende gut mit uns meint...


----------



## snuffbox (19. März 2009)

Hab letzte Woche für mich und zwei Kumpels gebucht
Weiß jemand wie die Downhilltouren sind. Brauch ich nen Fullface und nen Turtle oder sind die Abfahrten nicht ganz so krass. Wenn da jemand Bescheid weiß wäre toll.

Greez Björn


----------



## Nofaith (5. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Info's über die Länge und Höhenmeter der einzelnen Touren? Speziell die Lady's-Technik-Tour am Samstag!


----------



## subdiver (6. Mai 2009)

Die Touren, an denen ich 2008 teilgenommen hatte.

Samstag: lange Ausfahrt, ca. 70 km und 1.900 Hm.
Sonntag: schwere Tour, ca. 40 km und 1.500 Hm.

Das Tempo bei diesen Touren war relativ hoch und die Pausen
(Sa. ca. 30 Minuten, So. ca. 10 Minuten) überschaubar 

Frage mal den mt-sports (Markus) per PN, wegen der Lady-Technik-Tour.
Seine Frau ist diese 2008 gefahren.


----------



## Nofaith (6. Mai 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die Touren, an denen ich 2008 teilgenommen hatte.
> 
> Samstag: lange Ausfahrt, ca. 70 km und 1.900 Hm.
> Sonntag: schwere Tour, ca. 40 km und 1.500 Hm.
> ...


 
Umso schneller umso besser, Pausen braucht's nicht, da kühlt man nur aus 

Mir geht's um die Tour für meine Süsse, die Frage ist halt, ist eine technische Tour oder wird den Mädels Fahr-Technik vermittelt?


----------



## subdiver (6. Juli 2009)

Wie war´s ?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juli 2009)

Gibts Fotos? Neue Modelle - 2010?


----------



## mabi (6. Juli 2009)

kurz gesagt: perfekt 

perfekt organisiert !
freitag : super empfang, geiler grillteller, geiler downhill (schwer)
samstag : perfekte lange tour, danke andi, p.s. die teamfahrer sind der hammer 
sonntag : perfekte anspruchsvolle tour, und nochmals danke andi


----------



## Nofaith (6. Juli 2009)

@ iNSANE

Am Sonntag wurden 2 Modelle gezeigt:


Flatline "DH"(war hier ja schon zusehen) in echt geilem Metallic-Orange, das "alte" wird's parallel dazu weiterhin geben
Element 2010 mit wieder rockytypischer Lackierung, Carbon-Streben in Rahmenfarbe lackiert
Bilder hab ich leider keine, hatte die Cam im Tal vergessen 

Nicht gezeigt wurde ein Vertex RSL in einer TEAM Edition (was auch immer das heisst). Laut Randy (Mitarbeiter RM Canada) wird's technisch 2010 keine grossen Änderungen am Vertex RSL, Element und Slayer SXC geben. 

Alles in allem war die Rocky Days echt super, hat Spass gemacht und wir kommen nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## subdiver (7. Juli 2009)

Gelöscht !
Denn es war die Erfahrung eines Freundes und nicht die meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Juli 2009)

... gibt es im kleinwalsertal eine DH-Strecke ? wow !


----------



## mabi (7. Juli 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr nicht teilnehmen
> 
> Gestern telefonierte ich mit einem Freund, mit dem ich letztes Jahr
> untenstehende Touren gefahren bin und der diesmal auch die Touren,
> ...



so ein quatsch,
man sollte sich halt nicht überschätzen wenn man schweren downhill, lange tour und anspruchsvolle tour auswählt!

schwerer downhill am freitag war mit element/vertex 90% fahrbar, und es war richtig geil zu sehen wie's die jungs mit den tourtles/slayers so in die botanik schmeißt 

das tempo war am samstag sicherlich nicht auf renn-niveau (volker hat mal kurz demonstriert was renn-niveau ist  respekt alter )
es wurde immer gewartet und sogar abkürzungen für selbstüberschätzer eingebaut.
das zeitfenster, die streckenlänge und die höhenmeter waren vorher genau bekanntgeben und wurde eingehalten.

am sonntag wurde "schärfer" gefahren aber auch hier konnte wer wollte die tour 1h früher beenden und den von "superguide andi" vorgewarten trail/aufstieg komplett auslassen und schon auf der stutzalm sitzen bleiben

selbst bike-action dirk's tochter fuhr alles komplett 

bilder + blog von meinen kumpel

http://efi.bg-uniservice.de/


----------



## subdiver (7. Juli 2009)

Danke für den Link mit dem Bericht und den Fotos.


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juli 2009)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder ins Album gepackt:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Juli 2009)

nanu den kennen wir doch


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juli 2009)

V.a. cooler signature Rucksack - sagt mal, der Herr (?) ganz Rechts im Bild...fährt der mit nacktem Arsch?


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> sagt mal, der Herr (?) ganz Rechts im Bild...fährt der mit nacktem Arsch?



Ist mir auch zu erst aufgefallen als ich das Bild gesehen hab. Aber der wäre mir sicher aufgefallen als er an mir vorbei fuhr


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. Juli 2009)

nee das siehste ja nichma die Ritze


----------



## RANDOM-PHOTOGRAPHY (20. Juli 2009)

Mario: jetzt noch ne bunte Hose und Du gehst als Teletubby durch! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2009)

RANDOM-PHOTOGRAPHY schrieb:


> Mario: jetzt noch ne bunte Hose und Du gehst als Teletubby durch! )



Is doch scheiler geis!!
Ich sag ja immer, "Farbe bekennen"

tüdelü


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Juli 2009)

Stand eigentlich irgendwo dass das Fahren ohne Beinkleid von den Guides nicht toleriert wird?

Maripoe


----------



## Nofaith (22. Juli 2009)

Hier gibt's ein kleines Video von den RM Days:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivOgWohaDEE"]YouTube - SIGMA SPORT // ROCKY MOUNTAIN DAYS im Kleinwalsertal[/ame]


----------

